# Just to be different



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are thinking of buying a second car and no its not an R8 or RS4  
What we need is a small economical town car ,first thought was Toyota Aygo but drivethedeal.com seem to have some good deals on Fiestas anyone got any thoughts ? Main criteria are cheap cheerful , economical and preferably new


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Fiat Panda, Citroen C2, both cheap and cheerful. My personal choice would be a year or two old Polo.

The Aygo/C1/107 is a great car though


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

If you're looking at an Aygo, you may as well go for a Yaris - much more car for your money IMO. The Yaris Zinc special edition doesn't seem too bad at the mo as it's T3 spec with alloys, metallic paint and aircon but 200 notes less...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

thejepster said:


> If you're looking at an Aygo, you may as well go for a Yaris - much more car for your money IMO. The Yaris Zinc special edition doesn't seem too bad at the mo as it's T3 spec with alloys, metallic paint and aircon but 200 notes less...


Can't get away with the interior although the 107 sport at Â£6800 looks a good buy


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

New Fiat 500 out soon.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I sold my TT 6 months ago and bought a Fiat Punto SPORT to allow me to fund buying a new house, It's a fantastic little motor very economical and happy tooting around town or sitting at 80mph on the motorway.
common yes but a very good car IMO


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Range Rover Sport.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

Test drove a new Fiesta(zetec) today.....

Compared to a focus it has about the same rear legroom, smaller boot(obviously) and was pretty smooth.

I think they look better than focus's too.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

How about a pram?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> Range Rover Sport.


Just cos I'm from Hatfield I'm not made of money :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> New Fiat 500 out soon.


Now that looks smart any ideas of prices?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TT MKII :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Range Rover Sport.
> ...


Really? Its like Vegas round here these days. Streets paved with gold, diamonds hanging from the Galleria. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jonah said:


> I sold my TT 6 months ago and bought a Fiat Punto SPORT to allow me to fund buying a new house, It's a fantastic little motor very economical and happy tooting around town or sitting at 80mph on the motorway.
> common yes but a very good car IMO


The average drive would be five ,miles each way with one person ,I told her to get a scooter but she isn't interested :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Did the decent thing and moved to the promised land at seven :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Cool.... btw I was on holiday with Steven Carr last week. Hear he might be moving to B'ham


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > New Fiat 500 out soon.
> ...


Early next year is a bit late :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Thats not far enough :evil: Wigan or Hartlepool would be more like it though :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Fiat Panda 100bhp? or an (old shape) Mini?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Get an R8 that has been front and rear ended:










go for an Aygo!

Dark mettallic. I think they quite urban cool.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> Get an R8 that has been front and rear ended:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its the Aygo/107 as the front runner Â£35 road tax a year


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Get an R8 that has been front and rear ended:
> ...


..then it would be the Toyota over the Peugeot for overall quality, dealer service and mature person image. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Exactly what we did :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aye


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We looked at the C1 and ran ,took a 107 for a test drive and the quality wasn't there the Aygo just seemed much more solid.Mid you the sales manager who said I was lying about the price on Drivethedeal didin't get my business. :evil:


----------

